# MANIFEST.MF innerhalb einer JAR Datei lesen.



## kama (1. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein (kleines) Problem.

Ich erstelle ein JAR aus einigen Dateien und eine Property Datei. So weit so gut.
Bei der Erzeugung des JAR's erstelle ich per Ant eine eigene MANIFEST.MF mit einigen
Einträgen.


Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen, da man ja relativ einfach Property Dateien lesen kann, warum nicht auch das MANIFEST.MF des JAR selbst lesen.

Versucht und versucht. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

Hier der Code dazu:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			TestReadManifest trmf = new TestReadManifest();
			// Get the manifest
			Manifest manifest = new Manifest(trmf.getClass()
					.getResourceAsStream("/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF"));

			// Get the manifest entries
			Attributes a = manifest.getMainAttributes();

			for (Iterator iter = a.keySet().iterator(); iter.hasNext();) {
				Attributes.Name name = (Attributes.Name) iter.next();
				String value = a.getValue(name);
				System.out.println("key:" + name + " Value: " + value);
			}
			System.out.println("Size:" + a.size());
			// Enumerate each entry
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.err
					.println("Hier ist was schief gelaufen " + e.getMessage());
		}

	}
```
Damit bekomme ich zwar Einträge zu sehen, aber nicht die der MANIFEST.MF Datei, die ich erstellt habe,
sondern die Manifest.mf der rt.jar Datei....


Jetzt aber zuerst mal die Frage, geht das überhaupt oder bin ich hier völlig auf dem Holzweg? und warum lese ich damit die Einträge aus der rt.jar ?

sprich ich möchte die manifest.mf Datei der jar-Datei auslesen, in der sich der oben angegebene Code befindet....


Hat da einer mal einen Hinweis oder kann mir sagen, dass ich völlig daneben liege ?

BTW: Ich nutze Java 1.5 (java version "1.5.0_10")

vielen Dank im Voraus.
MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Beni (1. Mrz 2007)

Versuch mal anstelle von "tmf.getClass" eine Klasse des Jars zu verwenden, das du auslesen willst.

```
EineKlasseDesJars.class.getResourceAsStream( ... );
```

Hintergrund: getResourceAsStream wird von dem Class-Objekt an den ClassLoader weitergeleitet, der das Class-Objekt erstellt hat. Bei "Manifest" hat der ClassLoader das rt.jar verwendet, wenn es eine eigene Klasse ist, wird der ClassLoader ein anderes JAR verwendet haben.


----------



## kama (1. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort,

aber die TestReadManifest trmf = new TestReadManifest(); ist Teil des Jar's nämlich die Klasse in der das "main" steht, was hier aufgerufen wird.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Beni (1. Mrz 2007)

Ups, hab ich wohl übersehen.

Hm, wenn du weisst, wo die Jar-Datei liegt, kannst du auch direkt ein "JarFile" (siehe "java.util.jar") erstellen. Die JarFile-Klasse hat auch eine Methode "getManifest".

P.S. wieso zitierst du deinen eigenen Beitrag?


----------



## kama (1. Mrz 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ups, hab ich wohl übersehen.


Nein hast Du nicht. War aus dem Code Snippet nicht zu erkenne. Deshalb mein Ergänzung.



			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, wenn du weisst, wo die Jar-Datei liegt, kannst du auch direkt ein "JarFile" (siehe "java.util.jar") erstellen. Die JarFile-Klasse hat auch eine Methode "getManifest".


Ich möchte ja nicht von aussen auf die Jar Datei zugreifen, sondern mit einer Klasse, die innerhalb des Jar-Files selbst liegt. Wie gesagt, mit den Property-Dateien geht das ja auch recht einfach....



			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. wieso zitierst du deinen eigenen Beitrag?


Weil ich zu dämlich bin, um den richtigen Button zu finden ;-) Sorry.


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

